# The Scrivener - 1,2,3...  1000 congrats to Scrivvy!



## Trisia

*loud clapping* Way to go, Scriv. Very well done. This is for you.

I've enjoyed each and every one of your posts, and I've become a great admirer of your style. Keep up the wonderful work you do here 

I sure hope now that you've reached 1000 you don't look like this  We still have a lot to learn from you.

So... here's to Scrivvy. 

Whoops, I meant this 

Love, Trisia


----------



## heidita

I have the pleasure to add my name to this congratulations for one of the nicest members on this forum. Always nice and friendly and soooooo well-spoken. 

I wonder if you drink beer? Oh, und sprechen Sie Deutsch?  WEll, probably not, so I'll just send you this warm hearted hug. 

Love and 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## AngelEyes

*
Congratulations, Scrivvy!!!

You're a joy to read and have around.

I'm in the mood to celebrate
 
sooo.....

THISISFORYOU

Note there are two glasses.

Why, thank you! Don't mind if I do.

Here's to many, many more!
 
AngelEyes
​*


----------



## mimi2

Hi, The Scrivener.
Congratulations!
Thank you very much for being here with us.
Thank you for your kind help.


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, The Scrivener.

You're well on your way to restoring the reputation of scriveners, so tarnished after the whole "Bartleby" incident...

I've enjoyed your posts: some piquant, many brilliant, and all with a sense of personality and style.


----------



## nichec

Hey, 1000 already! 

I have the feeling that I am not qualified to tell you how nice your posts are, so...........Allow me to say..............

Thanks for all 1000 of them, and I do hope I have the honor to see more........and more.............and more.................


----------



## Txiri

Congrats to a very knowledgeable Scrivener.  I very much appreciate you.


----------



## The Scrivener

Dear Trisia, Heidi, Angel Eyes, Mimi2, Bibliolept, Nichec and Txiri,

Thank you all so much for your kind words.

It is a great pleasure to be a member of the Word Reference family and to have so many good and kind friends.

Bless you all.

Big hugs,
Scrivvy.


----------



## quietdandelion

Hi, Mr. Scrivener.
Here is my belated congratulations, which is as genuine and sincere as others.
I like your posts a lot because they reveal you're a sterling English gentle lady--I've been to England for study trip for two weeks, and I'm still impressed by the gentle, kind, polite English people. I can imagine in my heart's eyes that you're a graceful one of them.
I also adore your avartar, which is a symbol of culture and civilization in our country too.
Congratulations, scrivener, again.

Best regards,


QD


----------



## quietdandelion

Here I apologize to Scrivvy for making a silly mistake.

How clumsy I am! I'm a space cadet in Formaso--please forgive my ignorance!


QD


----------



## The Scrivener

quietdandelion said:


> Here I apologize to Scrivvy for making a silly mistake.
> 
> How clumsy I am! I'm a space cadet in Formaso--please forgive my ignorance!
> 
> 
> QD


 
Thank you, dear Dandelion, for your very kind words.

No need for apologies.   I always thought you were a female until the first time you sent me a PM.


----------



## quietdandelion

The Scrivener said:


> Thank you, dear Dandelion, for your very kind words.
> 
> No need for apologies.  I always thought you were a female until the first time you sent me a PM.


We are even now.
But I have to thank you for your leniency.

Best regards,


QD


----------



## dn88

A bit delayed but not lukewarm, *MY SWELTERING CONGRATS!!!
*


----------



## The Scrivener

Many thanks,  dear dn88.  Have you been eating these again?   Or are you working in the sauna?


----------

